# YEAH



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 4, 2006)

Great! It's here! I'll be posting pics later of my first sausage stuffing! God that just sounds wrong!


----------



## Rich Decker (Nov 4, 2006)

I usually make sausage in January and Feburary and I love it.  I don't get into cold smoking, usually I just make huge fatties or stuff it into medium casings for use all year. Joe Ames got me started in making sausage and I buy most of my supplies and spices from him. He is a great resource for any sausage questions you would have. His site is 

http://www.theingredientstore.com/


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats to Wittdog for kicking this section off.  Lets all do our part in keeping this section on topic.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually Bill, you can thank *ME*!!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks guys…I hope this section will be another valuable resource to the board….I know a lot of guys make or are thinking about making there own sausage.. I thought that a section dedicated to sausage and curing meats would be helpful. Making sausage is a lot of work and like good Q the devil is in the details..nothing can turn someone off more than to put in all that hard work to have there finished product of a quality less than what they were expecting….I been making sausage for the last 12 years or so and have made my share of mistakes, I’m hoping that I can help u guys and girls from not making some of the same mistakes that I have made.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Boss. Think a sausage section is a good idear.  Should prob also encompass most all types of food preservation techniques such as ham production..dehydrating..canning..pickling..cheese making..home brewing etc. Smart thinking. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 4, 2006)

Just curious but what kind of sausage can we post?? "ANY" kind of sausage??  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif] We don't want some of the guys gettin the wrong idea around here


----------



## wittdog (Nov 4, 2006)

It's posts like that I think Greg was apprehensive about...fresh or smoked sausage would be the correct answer...or sausage that you can both chew and swallow.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2006)

Yall want a pic of my Kielbasa?

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Nov 4, 2006)

Sure is it smoked or fresh? A picture of your sausage making efforts would be great.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 4, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> why is this beginning to remind me of the saturday night skit were alex baldwin was describing his schwetty balls?



That was a hilarious skit....you know we gotta get all the jokes outta the way before we get into the serious info.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 4, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK DAVE*


----------



## wittdog (Nov 4, 2006)

As is board custom I will allow a certain amount of off topic discussion in this forum…but if it starts to get out of hand I will not sacrifice this section…I will sacrifice your posts….if you have and issue with something someone wrote or with someone…try to respectfully disagree with the post….and if you are just busting  chops….please use the emotion cons so it is apparent to the rest of the members…Thank you.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 4, 2006)

I would like to say that most people may not be the sausage maker type but do enjoy sausages. I personally purchase some nice sausages at a local market. I would like to see this section grow with not only the aspect of making sausages but the different sausages that we purchase and what types of foods we pair them with.....I wouldnt want to see this section not go anywhere just cause people think its for people who only make sausage.....just my observations


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 4, 2006)

Good to have a section where I can go off topic and call people names!! [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2006)

Well having been on some sausage oriented forums (even started a few over the years) and will tell ya your completely right.  Not that I very often agree with anybody from Kansas of course.  There is only so many things which can be said about making sausage then you run out of something to talk about without getting off topic. Course some will show demanding to know the Grand Prize winning recipe and then start naggin when it aint forthcoming blah blah blah.  Works the same way with bbq when a person trys to stay too rigid with the format. Am I making any sense here?

bigwheel



			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> I would like to say that most people may not be the sausage maker type but do enjoy sausages. I personally purchase some nice sausages at a local market. I would like to see this section grow with not only the aspect of making sausages but the different sausages that we purchase and what types of foods we pair them with.....I wouldnt want to see this section not go anywhere just cause people think its for people who only make sausage.....just my observations


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Good to have a section where I can go off topic and call people names!! [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


Where is that delete key that cappy invented :P


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2006)

My thought is that there isn't a lot of different things you can do with sausage...and at some point this section will be merged with the sausage and cured meats section at the bottom...just my opinion and I have been wrong before.  I am always willing to give something new a try for the good of the forum!

This section is in good hands with Dave!  Good luck buddy! 8)


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Greg
Sausage and cured meats is a whole study that requires using correct technique and chemistry. Sausage making is very diverse with many different styles depending on the area of origination of the recipe.

It also gives you a good reason to get another smoker.

Jim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> Greg
> Sausage and cured meats is a whole study that requires using correct technique and chemistry. Sausage making is very diverse with many different styles depending on the area of origination of the recipe.
> 
> It also gives you a good reason to get another smoker.
> ...



Another smoker?  Cant you use low temps in an offset?  I have a vertical that may do the trick.  Take a look.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2006)

If u can remove the racks and get a couple of dowels cut to size...and have them radiate like spokes in a wheel...u would be real good to go with that set up..the only thing I dont' like about my electric smoke house  is that it is on the smaller side..


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sure but don't let my wife know.
Jim


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 5, 2006)

Sure that upright smoker work just fine.  You can even lay the sausage out on the racks if push comes to shove and you cant figger out no logical way to hang it.  As far as I know all hanging it on dowels does is to keep the grill marks off of it so it looks purty. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 5, 2006)

for once....yes   



			
				bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well having been on some sausage oriented forums (even started a few over the years) and will tell ya your completely right.  Not that I very often agree with anybody from Kansas of course.  There is only so many things which can be said about making sausage then you run out of something to talk about without getting off topic. Course some will show demanding to know the Grand Prize winning recipe and then start naggin when it aint forthcoming blah blah blah.  Works the same way with bbq when a person trys to stay too rigid with the format. Am I making any sense here?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 5, 2006)

Well glad to hear you a sensible person. Anybody who agrees with me about anything got to have the head on straight Ought to lump it in with all other type of ho made arts n crafts..recipes etc.  Smart thinking. 

bigwheeel


----------

